# Would you drive a yellow vehicle?



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I personally love yellow vehicles, and plan on buying a yellow wrangler when my current car's life comes to an end.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Are we talking bright taxi-cab yellow? Absolutely not. :no

I did drive a "cream" colored car at one time. It was really sweet.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

No never..growing up I had this yellow phase; walls were yellow, bed linen, furniture cream. Never again!

It is too bright and conspicuous. Maybe I would wear pale yellow dresses but not to the extent of the car colours though lol


----------



## Musicandmonsters (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes  haha


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Hell no. I don't understand why anyone would buy a yellow car. Unless it was super cheap of course. Don't people realize how gaudy a yellow car is? Completely tasteless.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

If it was free yeah.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe with like with the second car, or others that were similar to it, but with anything else, hell no.


----------



## basuraeuropea (Jul 25, 2012)

sigh. first-world decisions.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yes, i've always wanted a yellow car!! :yes


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It would clash with my house.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Hell no, unless it's Lamborghini.


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

I might... it would have to be a cool car that can actually pull it off.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Secretaz said:


> Hell no, unless it's Lamborghini.


This is the car the title made me think of


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Hell, yes


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

This Evo V.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

Nope. Well, if it were for free, sure. But yellow usually looks tacky.


----------



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Neah, I would rather go for black, red or orange, in that order. That are the colors I would like on cars.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

Only if it was a lot cheaper than an equivalent car in just about any other car.


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

i voted yes, but for the most part....no

i would rather silver, black, dark green, dark brown, dark red, blue, dark blue, or one of those colors where its dark red/blue/green on the bottom and phases to black on the top

yellow maybe, but it has to be a mustang










like that

didnt realize how big this picture is lol


----------



## Meli24R (Dec 9, 2008)

Yellow vehicles are pretty ugly IMO


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)

I'm not really a fan of colors that stand out. So probably not?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I'd prefer another color, but if someone were giving me a yellow car, sure.


----------



## FoundAndLost1 (Jan 12, 2013)

No way in hell.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, yes I would


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Sure would. Looks really cool :3 and hey, driving a yellow car is better than no car anyway <.<


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Maybe a Mini or a Beetle....


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

Evo said:


> This Evo V.


Now thats a nice lancer , 16 years old now though


----------



## Resonance (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## Gurosan (Sep 4, 2012)

yeah, and if you feel like compensating pain black sunflower parts and make demon dubstep dark stuff on it because you are dark person because others painted you dark!


pain yourself with paint you create not some one who is just spraying corrosive acid as paint in your face as one would do it in paintball fights between people's EGOS!


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

I'd rather get a different color since to me only certain vehicles look good in yellow, but if I was offered a yellow car for free, then sure.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

Yellow is my favourite colour, but not for a car. It would be pretty boring though, if everyone drove the same colour car so vive la différence!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

YES. SAS member 2talkative has a yellow car and I love itttt.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Only if it was free.


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

Forgot to mention my dad drove a yellow Lada back home. I thought it was a cool car back in the days.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Probably not. If I did, I'd let it get real dirty so it was a dingy yellow that didn't blind folks to look at it.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Noca said:


> Yes, yes I would












:lol


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Depends of the car, different cars look better in certain colors than others.

I do really like the old Chevelle's in yellow. So yes, I would drive a yellow car.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I dont really like yellow, but Im not that picky. Well I guess I am kinda picky. I wont drive a white car. I would if I had to, but Id rather drive anything else.


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

I'll probably drive this car, don't matter which color I choose.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

yes


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

Highly unlikely.


----------



## FunkyMonkey (Nov 26, 2012)

NoHeart said:


> Highly unlikely.


*omg hater!! lol

yeah i'd drive any colour car :3 my dream car is an orange lamboughini OR an orange rolls royce :3 or any cool car in orangeeeeeee!!!*

*P.S my favourite color also shares its name with a fruit  lol ^_^*


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

No because you look like an idiot driving in an egg yolk with wheels FFS!


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

It doesn't bother me, though I'd hate the clean up job from going off-road with one.


----------



## Arthur Dent (Jan 15, 2013)

YES


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I drive a silver/grey Impala. A grey sedan expresses how wild & exciting I'm not.


----------



## alittleunwell (May 27, 2012)

I happen to have a yellow car and I love it. I hate being like everyone else in boring dark colors. _Everyone_ knows my car (a good thing for security purposes), and I _never_ have any trouble finding it in large crowded parking lots! It's also a Pontiac Sunfire, which is nice and unique. My next car will probably be orange (my favorite color) or another yellow one. All the vehicles on the road look alike nowadays. Boooring.... Now, in the 70's and 80's makes and models had _personality_!


----------



## D1r7H3rp3z (Jan 26, 2013)

Only if it *transforms* into a colossal alien robot of death and destruction.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

No, it's too bold. I like black cars


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, but only if it was a Fiat 500.
Those cars are so cute :heart!


----------



## pocketbird (Jun 30, 2014)

I love yellow, but no. My mother has one and I grew tired of it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Happily own a yellow 458


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Too 'sunny' for me.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Sure why not easy to find in a parking lot since everything's always grey, black or white around here.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

My big boat is yellow , I drive it so my answer is yes .


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Only if my present vehicle broke down and it somehow was a cheap option. Or if it was free like has already been mentioned


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

Only if its a submarine


Yeah sure why not?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I always liked the Esprit V8 but it looks a bit dated now,


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I guess I would; I don't mind standing out, but yellow isn't really my color.

My car is bright teal, and I LOVE being a special snowflake on the road.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Would I own one? Probably not. Yellow is too flashy and is bound to get me looks from other drivers. Though I have to say it would look okay on some sports cars.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

god no. one of the worst colors. it looks like i would be driving a fu***g egg yolk.


----------



## BlueDay (May 6, 2014)

I wouldn't choose it if I were buying at fair market value, but if it was a crazy good deal (or free) then sure. A car is just transportation. Price trumps color every time!


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

don't really care for colors, as long as my car works, i'm good.


----------



## jcastaway (Jul 11, 2014)

After watching Death Proof, yes


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh wow. I completely forgot about my yellow vehicle obsession. Still would drive one for sure.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

I sure as hell wouldn't drive a Yellow Car. They stand out too much! 0.o


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Hell yeah I would, you guys never played with Tonka trucks?


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

Unless it was a taxi or a submarine, no. =[]


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I put yes, but that's only if the car was free or I was working a taxi or a construction vehicle.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

knightofdespair said:


> Hell yeah I would, you guys never played with Tonka trucks?


That is actually a really good point. I would add all construction vehicles to the list of yellow vehicles I would drive.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Roberto said:


> Unless it was a taxi or a submarine, no. =[]


That's crazy because my honest response to this question was "Only if it were a Beetle" (beatle, get it?) :b but yes, I can somehow imagine driving a yellow Volkswagen Beetle even though it's a funny color, imo. Wait, I'm having second thoughts. yeah it does look funny.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)




----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

typemismatch said:


> Hell, yes


I seen one of those cars on Top Gear. They don't corner very well. The host of the show was driving it and flipped it onto it's side many times. The only good thing one person can easily flip it back upright. :lol


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Hell no. Black on black on black with extra black only.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

A submarine?


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

Hell yeah if it were one of these


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yellow is statistically one of the least dangerous colours of cars to drive (involved in less crashes because of high viability, ironically this is also why most people dislike yellow cars.) Shame it doesn't look as cool as black which is the most dangerous...


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

beli mawr said:


> Hell yeah if it were one of these


Hell yes you've won me over, I have driven vehicles that were yellow in the past construction type vehicles


----------



## Nismo B15 (Nov 10, 2011)

Of course, some of the best hyper/super cars are yellow. The ones below I can maybe afford one day.


----------



## beli mawr (Dec 18, 2013)

@*blue2* I can not, for the most part, think of any musclecar that would not look good in yellow.

GM A, F, and Y-Bodies, check. X-Bodies... can't think if I've seen any yellow.

Mopar B-Body? Yeah, Barracuda in yellow... hell yeah...










Mopar E-Body? '70 Charger in yellow... Check...










Mustang? I'd say post '71... sure


----------



## hypegeist (Oct 16, 2014)

I already drive a yellow vehicle. 

Broom broom


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Ugly, but yeh, wouldn't care.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

No, I prefer silver colored cars of elegant design.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I might if I could paint it like a bumblebee.


----------



## Alone75 (Jul 29, 2013)

Nah, I'd prefer black or red. But I do like the Seat Ibiza Cupra in yellow:










And also the Lambo's:


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

No I wouldn't. It's not ugly, but it stands out too much. I'd rather blend in.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

AceP said:


> And also the Lambo's:


 Looks like a pissed off cat.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

It wouldn't be my first choice, but I wouldn't turn down a yellow car if someone was to donate it to me.


----------

